# Correct calcium supplement for my red foot



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 2, 2016)

So next time I order from my favorite pet supply website, I think I'm going to get my baby some calcium supplement to occasionally dust her food with. (I'm ordering a pound of cuttlebones already) What are the best kind to get for a yearling Red Foot tortoise? Any recomendations? Things I should be trying to avoid?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 3, 2016)

What I've grown to love is the light brown powder made by REPASHY specifically made for Redfoot.
I've found that it is well tolerated where a lot of the "white" powders make the food taste bad. Even in very small quantities.
An older Redfoot. Especially one that lives outside or one that has it's U.V. needs met, will pick and choose when it wants extra calcium by nibbling on a cuttlebone, etc. But a youngster needs some supplemental help.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, thank you! That is good advice regarding young torts! I will make sure to get her some supplement for sure now.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 4, 2016)

The breeder I got my baby Artemis from posted that she uses TNT Tortoise supplement, so I ordered some of that stuff yesterday


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 18, 2016)

I've been having some really bad service from Carolina Pet Supplies...
Has anyone else had them take a really long time shipping?
I never received my order of TNT... 
And haven't gotten a reply to the emails I sent asking about my order.
Really dissapointed.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 18, 2016)

*My sulcata gets crushed up egg shells a few times a week , plus he always has cuttlebone available ! For a hatchling you are probably better off with the Repashy that Zeropilot suggested . Ultimately the "best" kind is the one they will most readily eat ! *


----------

